# Bow Hunting



## wheel (Jun 22, 2010)

Any bow hunters out there? A local group has been offering free archery lessons to kids and my son's gotten right into the idea of bow hunting bambi and gobbler. Looks like I'll have to get involved as well since he's not old enough to hunt on his own.


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

We considered it last year, due to some of the proposed changes in our zone. The massively extended bow season ended up not happening.
Check out www.huntingbc.ca if you're in BC, lots of useful stuff in the forums.
Good luck with the gobblers - much longer season with a bow (here), but difficult prey!


----------

